# Czech Shepherd.



## Brekie (Apr 18, 2021)

Hi all. I have been looking into buying a German Shepherd and have been looking at the Jinopo website in the Czech republic. I have been looking at one specific female with hips that are C rated and has been mated to a very nice male stud dog, it made me a little apprehensive . I would appreciate some guidance with this. Thanks


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

This is what I know of most international ratings systems that use ABC. C are considered to have dysplasia but not severe. They are only allowed to be bred dogs rated A. There are dogs that have very good reputations for what they produce in terms of temperament/working ability but have spotty production in terms of orthos. If it’s worth it or not depends on how you think of said dog and how much your willing to risk. Granted there’s no guarantee in this breed that you won’t get ortho issues from any pairing, but the chances of it are higher with some dogs. I would recommend looking into the lines that female comes from and what they are known to produce in terms of health. For that I would recommend you find talk to a third party. It’s rare that you find a breeder who is truly honest about the health issues in their lines. While they may tell you something, they will often minimize or trivialize it or downplay the chances of it.


----------



## Killerjack (Apr 17, 2021)

Brekie said:


> Hi all. I have been looking into buying a German Shepherd and have been looking at the Jinopo website in the Czech republic. I have been looking at one specific female with hips that are C rated and has been mated to a very nice male stud dog, it made me a little apprehensive . I would appreciate some guidance with this. Thanks


Hi Brekie, to my knowledge I believe C rated hips are not a desirable score for a breeding female. As for purchasing a Czech Shepherd I would try other kennels as my own experience with above kennel was on par with horrendous. I bought a mated female that was to be shipped when proven pregnant, I phoned again on the day after her "scan" and was told she was in pup. She arrived and the only thing she was full of was canker, oh! and one pup that died within a week. I was told afterwards she was checked by palpitations which my vet assured me was totally inaccurate and an inadequate method especially with the cost of the female, 3 visits to my vet cleared the canker. Stupidly on my behalf I bought a dark sable male that looked promising in video, photos and pedigree. When he arrived he was very laboured in his gait and I put this down to the travel and had him treated with anti inflammatory and pain killers. After contacting jinopo I was told " give him a pain killer he was fine when he left here". The dog spent all his time running around in circles with no focus and lame on alternating hind legs. Fine on grass but as soon as he walked on hard surface he was lame again. I would bring him out for small exercise and he would spend this time running in a circle. My young son suggested we change his name to dizzy. The dog is presently with my vet for more scans. So Brekie, be cautious. For me, never again.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Besides the above testimonial - and I know a few other people who have not been dealt with in a manner that is admirable....but the owner recently died and who knows what arrangements and management is in place right now.

C ratings on elbows and hips are basically "still acceptable" - I have seen dogs who have certified C at a year turn around and go OFA Good and OFA Excellent.

Lee


----------



## Killerjack (Apr 17, 2021)

8


wolfstraum said:


> Besides the above testimonial - and I know a few other people who have not been dealt with in a manner that is admirable....but the owner recently died and who knows what arrangements and management is in place right now.
> 
> C ratings on elbows and hips are basically "still acceptable" - I have seen dogs who have certified C at a year turn around and go OFA Good and OFA Excellent.
> 
> Lee


Lee,
These dogs were purchased prior to the family bereavement, I have never dealt with the owner even though I met him years ago I have only ever dealt with his son. With respect I fail to see why or how the timing would impact on the health of the dog.


----------



## Brekie (Apr 18, 2021)

wolfstraum said:


> Besides the above testimonial - and I know a few other people who have not been dealt with in a manner that is admirable....but the owner recently died and who knows what arrangements and management is in place right now.
> 
> C ratings on elbows and hips are basically "still acceptable" - I have seen dogs who have certified C at a year turn around and go OFA Good and OFA Excellent.
> 
> Lee


The female in question is 3 years old and is hardly at an age where her hip score would change. Based on the aboves experience i think i will reconsider my options. Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Killerjack said:


> 8
> 
> Lee,
> These dogs were purchased prior to the family bereavement, I have never dealt with the owner even though I met him years ago I have only ever dealt with his son. With respect I fail to see why or how the timing would impact on the health of the dog.


My point was wondering if the kennel would continue, be disbursed or if new management would be in place with a different regard to their reputation.


Dogs are routinely certified for hips/elbows at 1 year old in Europe - at 2 years here by OFA. They are NOT all fully mature at 1 year old....a month or two can make a difference in elbows being closed...not know why the elbows were rated C, it may or may not have changed, just as many dogs are lax at 1 year and tighten up by 2 thus getting a better rating. Again, I know of several dogs with FN/B and NZ/C hips in Europe who were done at 3 and 4 and even older who got OFA Good and even an Excellent as mature animals.

Lee


----------



## Killerjack (Apr 17, 2021)

Her hips are rated C on their site and she has been mated according to the person who posted the enquiry. C is not good but "acceptable" though it is a degree of dysplasia. I posted my experience merely to advise Brekie to maybe look elsewhere if wants to avoid purchasing a dog like I ended up with and receiving the appealing treatment when I complained. I dont know what the future holds for this kennel and I really don't care.


----------



## Killerjack (Apr 17, 2021)

Killerjack said:


> Her hips are rated C on their site and she has been mated according to the person who posted the enquiry. C is not good but "acceptable" though it is a degree of dysplasia. I posted my experience merely to advise Brekie to maybe look elsewhere if wants to avoid purchasing a dog like I ended up with and receiving the appealing treatment when I complained. I dont know what the future holds for this kennel and I really don't care.


Correction:: appalling treatment°


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Jinopo was a group of three breeders. One the breeders left the group and another died recently. As for the groups reputation, I assume you can look into that for yourself. The decision depends on a lot more than just her hip ratings. You also need to consider what she herself brings to the table, not just the male.


----------



## Killerjack (Apr 17, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> Jinopo was a group of three breeders. One the breeders left the group and another died recently. As for the groups reputation, I assume you can look into that for yourself. The decision depends on a lot more than just her hip ratings. You also need to consider what she herself brings to the table, not just the male.


Personally her hips dont concern me because I wouldnt use a female or male with that score. I didnt post about her or dysplasia in general, I just offered advice to Brekie to look elsewhere for a shepherd based on the rubbish I was sold and the attitude I was subjected to when I questioned this dogs endless problems.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Killerjack said:


> Personally her hips dont concern me because I wouldnt use a female or male with that score. I didnt post about her or dysplasia in general, I just offered advice to Brekie to look elsewhere for a shepherd based on the rubbish I was sold and the attitude I was subjected to when I questioned this dogs endless problems.


I wasn’t addressing you but the person who started the thread.


----------



## Killerjack (Apr 17, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> I wasn’t addressing you but the person who started the thread.


Ok, but I was addressing you.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Killerjack said:


> Ok, but I was addressing you.


I don't know why. I am familiar with jinopo.


----------



## Ashbrook (Apr 28, 2021)

I had in the early 2000's a couple of dogs from imported jinopo stock. They were without a doubt really fantastic. Strong confident brave and razor sharp. Couldn't fault them. The lines spoke for themselves and the dogs I had were sired by Mambo.

No I haven't had those dogs in a long time, but I always pay attention when I see a Czech dog here, particularly from Jinopo. To be honest though, over a number of years I have to say I have been less and less impressed. Any I have seen have been at best average dogs and nowhere near what I had previously come across.
No idea why that might be, maybe the quality is going to the big money buyers in China or Dubai, but I have not seen anything I would purchase in a very long time.
I would do alot of research regards purchasing from a buyer as some breeders are living off past reputations.


----------



## Killerjack (Apr 17, 2021)

"Caveat emptor" : Based on the last shepherd we at Zyber kennels purchased it will be indeed the last shepherd we will buy from Jinopo.


----------

